# Weekly Summary Rant



## uberguytampa (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't drive very often because this is a side job which means one bad rating effects my score more than most. Last week I got nine out of eleven 5 star reviews, which gave me a below average score. I did the math on that. It means I got one 3 star review and one 4 star review. Is that really worth Uber getting on my case about ratings? Have some common sense Uber, not everyone will give 5 stars because some people don't give anything 5 stars. I think this ratings system is just a ploy to get people like me to drive more. Also, instead of giving me tips that don't apply to me why don't they just give me the riders feedback? End rant


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

that's a 4.72 average
so whats the average uber rating?


----------



## uberguytampa (Aug 19, 2015)

For the weekly summary it was 4.73 but overall still 4.88 ... this ratings thing kinda stresses me out I know I shouldn't let it.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

uberguytampa said:


> For the weekly summary it was 4.73 but overall still 4.88 ... this ratings thing kinda stresses me out I know I shouldn't let it.


at 4.88 don't worry about you rating.Give the ratings time to really piss you off


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

The less you care about your rating the more control you have. As a result you will have less stress. I never look at my daily or weekly ratings anymore. I just see my rating when I log into the app.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Since ratings are not truly reflecting my service quality, I stopped cleaning the windows daily. I only shake the floor mats once or twice a week. Car wash is less frequent and I drive about 10% of what I used to drive. As much as I like driving and I need to, it is getting more and more difficult to go out and drive putting up with all the bull shit. I still have to write a bunch of emails for all my unpaid tolls.


----------

